

The Principles of Great Design - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.drawar.com/articles/the-principles-of-great-design/99/

======
gkoberger
If you enjoyed this article, check out the book "Universal Principles of
Design"- it has a wider breadth and depth, and the approach is similar. They
use it at my school to teach basic design to programmers.

~~~
TheTarquin
Cool! Coming from a CS program that thought of design as " _scoff_ that thing
they do over in the art building", I will definitely check that out.

Thanks for the recommendation!

~~~
frossie
_Coming from a CS program that thought of design as "scoff that thing they do
over in the art building"_

Dude, you should name and shame that CS program. Sure the art building can
argue about aesthetics, but bad design is a _bug_ and should be treated as
such.

~~~
TheTarquin
I went to Gonzaga University. In fairness, their program was awesome at
teaching the fundamentals, and I did leave with an excellent grounding in both
the theory and practice of programming.

But only when it came to the actual code. Nothing about UI, design, business,
etc. And only as much architecture as they really HAD to teach to make the
students strong programmers.

